# How to bid a 2 story parking garage?



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

I have never even considered bidding a 2 story parking garage. Today I had an acquaintance ask me to plow the snow for a parking garage he owns. I attached a pic of the garage. hourly rate around here is about 80/hr.

I know snow will have to be hauled off site. I was thinking around 120/hr for a skid and tandem axle dump truck.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

$120/hr sounds too cheap. why so low? if your skid is $80/hr your tandom axle is only worth $40/hr? I'd think its got to be worth $65-$80/hr, so I think you should be charging $145-$170/hr look on youtube, there is vid's of guys doing it, it will give you an idea of what it could take, can you dump over edge or do you got to drive each bucket all way down?


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

ok, i was low on the skid and truck. i think i can drive the dump on the right side in the alley and dump over the wall into the dump truck. 

any ballpark figures on plowing it? pm me if anyone would like to . Im thinking about 200/push every 2 inches. beings as it is a ymca parking lot and people will be in and out all day, in my way, creating a liability factor higher than plowing an empty lot.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm sure they will want some sort of ice control as well, but not salt. Do you know what your using or have to use?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have been doing ymcas in my area and they are high maintenance. Lots of old people coming and going and they are a non profit so they want everything for cheap. You need to stand your ground on price. They pay on time but like I said high maintenance.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

I see. I'm thinking 200 a push, s
Anyone agree, disagree with me?and extra, straight sand.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

way to low (for around here) if your moving snow off site each storm. think how much snow you will have if you have to visit 2 times to do a little cleaning, by time you get to clear whole thing at night/morn you will have several truck loads of snow, & where can you dump it off at?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I mean your dump trucks full of snow, where does the snow go after its off site?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

how much snow do you get in Omaha & whats the average depth per storm?


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

average snowstorm is 2-4 inches. 32" of snow per year. 
I was thinking 200 to clear the lot. then if snow needs hauled off, thats extra. I figure depending on if they want to allow a small pile in the corners or no snow at all (haven't cleared that yet).

so, 200 per push. then if we need to haul snow off, thats 140-170/hr. sanding per ton, 200 is just to plow, no hauling or sanding included. that includes the top floor, drifting snow in the bottom level, and both ramps. no cars at all i figure i could do it for 100. but the amount of times im dodging people and cars, 200 an hour.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

like that it sounds fair to me


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

THANKS! Anyone else want to input


----------

